# Stand for studio headphones



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a stand for my studio headphones for my desk, and where to get them?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

1. Buy a bottle of Crystal Head vodka.
2. Drink it.
3. Voila…


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> 1. Buy a bottle of Crystal Head vodka.
> 2. Drink it.
> 3. Voila…


Or use it right away and take small drinks as you work.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

shopperplus.ca


Shopper+, Canada's online shopping mall! - Fastest Shipping




www.shopperplus.ca





I bought a couple of these. I have a dark glass corner table in my music room that holds my computer, UMC204HD and my Xboard25 so they may stick better to the underside.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Use the vodka to degrease parts, keep the bottle.

Sorry, vodka smells like paint thinner to me.

Nice skull though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 2 of these. Works perfect for me.










https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01GJQ7N94/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> 1. Buy a bottle of Crystal Head vodka.
> 2. Drink it.
> 3. Voila…


Last time I drank a bottle of anything it cost me 4 years in Collins Bay.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> I have 2 of these. Works perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the looks of that.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Last time I drank a bottle of anything it cost me 4 years in Collins Bay.


Step 2 is optional of course.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Halloween is coming.
Buy a skull. So many to choose from…colors, lights, designs….

If you get bored with it, buy Eddie mask to put on the skull, or paint it ie. Gene Simmons


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Banana rack stand:


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

?


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

Am I the only one that feels totally inadequate now?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I‘m cheap as hell.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> 1. Buy a bottle of Crystal Head vodka.


This made me go around my office and ask anyone if they have an empty crystal skull bottle they'll part with.


----------

